# 301Bq Pdi



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

This Friday were doing our PDI and spending the night at Holman's. A huge step-up from the pop-up we used the past 12 yrs.

I have several PDI's, from this forum and others; is there any specific 301BQ or Outback items I should be looking at?

When it comes to the exterior; windows, doors, lights, speakers & etc. how can I tell if they are sealed/caulked correctly or is this something I should put on my to-do list to reseal during the summer?

Thank you in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Take a look at the gas struts that allow you to lift up the queen bed and access the storage area. Our left strut was ripped out of the wood because Gilligan uses screws that are two sizes too small. Our dealer fixed it but by the time we got home, the right strut had broken. Fixed the whole mess myself by drilling out the holes and using bolts, nuts & washers.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

You should look at the length of the screws holding the plastic corners on the slides. Gilligan installed 1 inch long screws on the corners instead of 1/2 inch, which he should have. This caused the screw points to go through the black weatherstripping and cause some scratches (which some touch up paint fixed easily) around the frame. The other issue was the black water tank drain handle was too short and wouldn't allow the drain valve to close fully. How did I find this out? Well, of course when I took the drain cover off I got a nice shower. Luckily it was just clean water as we had not used the facilities yet.

No problems with the windows being sealed or any leaks. You'll want to change out the shower head pretty quickly. We changed over to the Oxygenics. Great pressure and allows the water heater to handle showers for more people = more happy campers. We love the 301BQ, great camper and hope you enjoy yours as much as we do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak suggested checking the screws holding the gas struts to the Master Bed (which "should" be done) but in the end you are going to give up and do what most of us have and drill out the holes and use bolt/nut combo. It is the only way to do this correctly.

I'd also blow up the sofa's air mattress and have someone sleep on it. This will apply force and ensure there are no small holes.

Finally, in the master bedroom...the good - the door slides effortlessly...the bad - the door slides effortlessly.	The reason this is bad is it tends to move while traveling. I attached 2 door stops to avoid this from happening. You can see pictures of it by following the link in my signature below. Wish I had done this BEFORE the door came off the track one on trip and cause some damage to the rail. Get these before you leave...install in 5 mins.

For the screen/seals....have the guys spray water at your trailer, while you watch from the inside. Might want to bring your own hose sprayer...just to ensure you can do this.

Did you grab the PDI from my personal web page? If you have links to the other ones you are using, please post a link and I can see if I've missed anything and can update my PDI so future Outback.com members have a more complete PDI.

Enjoy the Outback...clearly it is the best one Keystone offers.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Flooring and air flow from A/C unit. The flooring in our 301BQ was buckling a bit after our first run last fall. The simple fact that they no longer glue the flooring allows this to happen. It is something the dealer can fix as my dealer actually glued as much as possible at my request. Not a huge issue.

A bigger issue than the floor is the air flow from the A/C. We are still working to figure this one out. There are two trunk lines running from the A/C unit, one forward and one back. The forward line has tremendous air flow, in fact the front bunk room freezes. The issue is the rear air trunk has much less air flow and with only one A/C vent in the master it tends to get really warm. As I say, not sure if this is typical to my unit or simply the way this system is set up. I have already replaced the open air vent with damped air vents by the same manufacturer hoping to better direct the air flow. Still can't get the results I'm looking for.

Otherwise, I am confident you will too love your Outback...and enjoy the Good Times!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Insomniak suggested checking the screws holding the gas struts to the Master Bed (which "should" be done) but in the end you are going to give up and do what most of us have and drill out the holes and use bolt/nut combo. It is the only way to do this correctly.
> 
> I'd also blow up the sofa's air mattress and have someone sleep on it. This will apply force and ensure there are no small holes.
> 
> ...


I agree with blowing up the mattress. The 1st time we used our bunkhouse sofa mattress, it wouldnt hold air (and there have been several reports on the site about people having trouble with them. Make sure all of the antifreeze is drained and use the water system (every fixture). Also make sure the water heater works on both electric and gas. Same for the fridge. Usually its the little quality issues with Keystone (loose light fixtures, not cleaning up areas after build, etc...)


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I am hoping spending the night at Holman's will allow me to find most issues. I will provide an update when I return.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Holman's staff was very accomodating. Some nits but no significant issues. Overall a great trailer and looking forward to our Memorial Day camp out


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Very curious how the A/C keeps up with 90+ degree temp....all weekend ours was set at 72...thinking lower is better.... and it never got less than 82 inside during the heat of the day. Just simply can't keep the camper cool. Any input would be helpful.


----------

